# Legal question ishh



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey Guys, I was asked by a friend of mine to make him a walking stick that would incorporate a utility knife in the handle. now seeing that i live in canada i know that cane swords are illegal , but dosent mention anything about lenght of blade. I would assume that if the law permits you to carrie a pocket knife or belt knife with a 4 inch blade that incorporating a blade to the stick would be ok....but then again does it fall in the conceal part of the law. There is this guy out here in thunder bay that sell what he calls the bear stick. its basically a walking stick with a concealed 6 inch nail, used for warding off wild animals.

Any thought?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

That's probably something only someone in law enforcement could answer definitively. If the other guy's stick has some sort of cap you remove to use the nail, I think it would fall more under the definition of a spear. But removing the handle of a stick to reveal an attached blade (even a short one) which is concealed by the stick's shank would probably lean more to the definition of sword cane. Definitely not an expert on law, though.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

dww2 said:


> That's probably something only someone in law enforcement could answer definitively. If the other guy's stick has some sort of cap you remove to use the nail, I think it would fall more under the definition of a spear. But removing the handle of a stick to reveal an attached blade (even a short one) which is concealed by the stick's shank would probably lean more to the definition of sword cane. Definitely not an expert on law, though.


yeah that's what I was thinking also. Like my simple life don't feel like screwing anything up.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Definitely sounds like a concealed weapon issue if the blade is hidden from view. the length of the blade doesn't matter if it's considered concealed. dww2 is right, it's a question for local law enforcement but do not expect a straight answer from them either. Technically, here in Virginia, carrying a folding knife with a belt clip attached to it inside your pocket so that only the belt clip shows is considered a concealed weapon. But if you ask, some will say no, some will say yes depending on which cop you ask. I have a beautiful Kit Rae designed cane sword and an assisted opening knife that looks like an old switch blade. I can not however carry either because to get caught would cost me my concealed carry handgun permit.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

KenVA said:


> Definitely sounds like a concealed weapon issue if the blade is hidden from view. the length of the blade doesn't matter if it's considered concealed. dww2 is right, it's a question for local law enforcement but do not expect a straight answer from them either. Technically, here in Virginia, carrying a folding knife with a belt clip attached to it inside your pocket so that only the belt clip shows is considered a concealed weapon. But if you ask, some will say no, some will say yes depending on which cop you ask. I have a beautiful Kit Rae designed cane sword and an assisted opening knife that looks like an old switch blade. I can not however carry either because to get caught would cost me my concealed carry handgun permit.


See this how I find the law funny, some guy out in thunder bay is selling what he calls bear sticks, simply put its a waking stick with a 6 inch nail.

you see a bear, you take the grip part off expose the nail and poke the bear..( don't sound like a great idea but hey ) but like DWW2 said that would classify as a spear &#8230;.but yet ...its still technically concealed.


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

If you take it on your own property and not out in the streets you should be OK. Same goes for the weapons of mine I mentioned. No law against selling or owning them, just carrying them off your property.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Peterp said:


> See this how I find the law funny, some guy out in thunder bay is selling what he calls bear sticks, simply put its a waking stick with a 6 inch nail.
> 
> you see a bear, you take the grip part off expose the nail and poke the bear..( don't sound like a great idea but hey ) but like DWW2 said that would classify as a spear &#8230;.but yet ...its still technically concealed.


Reminds me of the advice that I give relatives when hiking in bear country. Take a good knife. When attacked, if you can stab him 10 times before he's killed you, you've set the world record!


----------



## Rob55 (Aug 11, 2019)

Three feet of cane will beat six inches of knife all day long. I call BS on the bear part.


----------

